# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  photo

## paul-uk

hello I have many photos but do not know how to put them on here any help please.

regards

----------


## jk21

Welcome to our forum Paul !
here is how to upload photos 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## paul-uk

thank you I no longer us photo bucket as it was easier uploading direct from computer but I still have some photo on photo bucket so I try to share

----------


## jk21

only from sites like photobucket.com  ,imgur.com ,imageshack   you can

----------


## ninos

> thank you I no longer us photo bucket as it was easier uploading direct from computer but I still have some photo on photo bucket so I try to share


Try imgur plugin. Uploading is much easier than any other service. Just copy - paste

----------


## mrsoulis

You should take this into consideration... it might be more user friendly...

----------

